# Steering Wheel



## Jgrden (Jan 4, 2010)

Has anyone made a wooden steering wheel? That is using a existing steering wheel and stripping it of its original material.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 4, 2010)

guess not


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 4, 2010)

I once helped a cousin of mine turn a wooden beer bottle for one of her art class projects...


----------



## MyKidsDad (Jan 4, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Has anyone made a wooden steering wheel? That is using a existing steering wheel and stripping it of its original material.


 
Check out this post by John Fry at the WoodNet forums. 
http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...e=&olderval=&oldertype=&bodyprev=#Post4355923


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 5, 2010)

> Check out this post by John Fry at the WoodNet forums.
> http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthr...v=#Post4355923



That is a sweet wheel!


----------



## mickr (Jan 5, 2010)

yes, it was on a wooden car..only metal was where it had to be..engine etc


----------



## MyKidsDad (Jan 5, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> That is a sweet wheel!


 
You should see the work he did on the rest of the truck...

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...e=&olderval=&oldertype=&bodyprev=#Post4354786

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...e=&olderval=&oldertype=&bodyprev=#Post4359191


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 5, 2010)

Man I would die to have a truck like that.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 5, 2010)

MyKidsDad said:


> Check out this post by John Fry at the WoodNet forums.
> http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...e=&olderval=&oldertype=&bodyprev=#Post4355923


Checked it and copied it. 
Thank you. Looks like maple is the wood of choice.


----------



## Mike of the North (Jan 5, 2010)

This guy does Opel wheels, http://mypage.uniserve.com/~tcsinclair/home.html


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 7, 2010)

I have located a steering wheel for my SSR. It is in the Satin finish. My plans are to take the leather cover and rubber off the steel rim and build the new wood and place it onto the tim. Safety should not be an issue except splintering in a severe accident.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 8, 2010)

It looks like maple is the wood of choice. Agree ??


----------

